# Photos of my P.metallica and new enclosure setup



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)




----------



## yaroslav (Sep 10, 2009)

Great setup mate and one good looking spider. Yesterday I've setup for my sling.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Amazing tarantula m8!! I get mine tomorrow it feels like christmas :lol2: I love the spider cage did you buy it, or make it yourself??


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks quality tank and spider personaly I would have used Perspex hinges but quality all the same, why are all the nicest spids the dangerous ones


----------



## jasont21 (Aug 25, 2010)

really lovely lokoing spidey. would have loved to get one of these if i had carried on with T's


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

great looker, colours coming out well
I'd have thought more cover would be necessary as they're so light sensitive?


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Yeah I would have used perspex hinges but I couldn't get hold of any. Do you know where I can get some? 
And I may do add more hides in there for her.


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

try here

Alternative Plastics - Acrylic and perspex suppliers


----------



## trivallica (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah mate looks good  I agree tho more hides mine loves to hide and goes a bit crazy in the light. Looking good tho.

Colours look male.. Is it sexed??
If it is tho I have a nice female a tiny bit bigger 

Cheers man

Jason : victory:


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Mine is very much a female thankfully, but still small.


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

Beautiful specimen


----------

